# I want!



## SurfRunner

I sure want one of these!

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/squier-vintage-modified-jaguar-electric-guitar


----------



## Rawpower

Man, that looks nice! Not a bad price either. 

I sure want one of these!


----------



## SurfRunner

That is nice!..Very Nice!

I bought the Jaguar...Should be getting it next week. It is Olympic White and I am thinking about putting a custom pickgaurd on it. Maybe a black shell or blue shell....I was thinking on getting the Jag in sea foam green, but they wont be available until mid-October. So, I got the white one instead.


----------



## Gary

Let us know how it goes. I might get one myself.


----------



## SurfRunner

I got my Squier Jaguar ...The only problem I have is some buzz in the E and A strings. But, I haven't changed the stock strings yet. I think they are 9's, but will change to 11's....I hope that fixes it. Other than the little buzz, I love it. Ib looks good-much better than the pictures make it look. I was thinking about changing the pick gaurd out on it cause the tort didn't look good in the pictures, but it actually looks great. It also feels good. I especially love the tone. I believe it is well worth the money.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Putting heavier stings on it is going to make the buzz worse, not better. You need to figure out where the buzz is coming from, and then adjust the action height via the saddle height or neck truss rod. It might be something as simple as a high fret that needs to be dressed. It could also be the nut is slotted to deep for those strings. IF that is the case, a new nut is needed.


----------



## SurfRunner

Actually, I just changed the strings with D'adderio 11's and it made all the difference in the world...No buzz now....But, time will tell I guess.

Maybe the stock stings are just plain bad. Anyway, 11's are what I am used to playing.


----------



## Gary

Pocketfisherman said:


> Putting heavier stings on it is going to make the buzz worse, not better. You need to figure out where the buzz is coming from, and then adjust the action height via the saddle height or neck truss rod. It might be something as simple as a high fret that needs to be dressed. It could also be the nut is slotted to deep for those strings. IF that is the case, a new nut is needed.


Actually, the larger diameter strings would raise the string to fret height ratio and should reduce any fret buzz.


----------



## Rawpower

OK, SurfRunner when are we gonna hear that thing sing? Let’s see some pix’s :cheers:


----------



## SurfRunner

Not sure I can make it sing...but I can make it scream. LOL! I will try to put something together soon.


----------



## anoldlady

Rawpower said:


> Man, that looks nice! Not a bad price either.
> 
> I sure want one of these!


 How bad do you want one of those? I happen to have one, but I couldn't let it go for cheap. It is a cream colored Ventures model.


----------

